# VW Trophy Autosleeper Parts



## rozel3 (Feb 20, 2008)

I would like to obtain an awning\attachable tent but not sure what type I can use with what connectors etc ...

Any ideas / thoughts would be greatfully received.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ring Autosleeper. They'll sort you out efficiently and courteously. H


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

homerdog said:


> Ring Autosleeper. They'll sort you out efficiently and courteously. H


They certainly will, but they may not be cheap.

Try CAK Tanks as well so you have a price comparison.

This is not a stab at Autosleepers in any way - they are great and Charles Trevelyan is the last of the true gentlemen!! Keith Sharples is a great chap too, but he's "electrics" so you won't need him.

Use this email address [email protected] and head it F.A.O. Charles Trevelyan.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi,
Check out >>bluebird<<
for awnings.

Google will help with a search for 'VW tank' and find you lots of VW sites.

Good luck with the search.


----------

